
Decoding the Civil War - Hooke
https://www.zooniverse.org/projects/zooniverse/decoding-the-civil-war
======
dmix
So, they are looking for free labour from history nerds?

I'd be curious to know more about the ROI here. What they hope to gain. Or
even just examples of what decoding this will offer societies understanding of
the war that we don't already know.

~~~
gerdesj
The American Civil War was a major historical event in a nation's history and
the Thomas T. Eckert Papers represent eye witness accounts or at the very
least basic data relating to that period of US history.

My own nation's Civil War started in 1642 and although there is a fair amount
of documentary evidence available regarding what happened, there certainly
wasn't anything like this - raw communications data at the time it happened.

It's priceless and if I was an American I would be signing up right now to
assist in the effort.

------
AlphaWeaver
Zooniverse has actually produced some serious results, and never seem to run
out of funding. I did a project a while back that classified bat calls
separate from regular noise, and they seem to do a good job.

